# ex royal navy 32 ft whaleboat?



## janvangalen (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there,
My name is Oskar (the netherlands) and I am the proud owner of an double diagonal build 32 ft whaleboat called Jan Van Galen. It is build in 1939 and I presume somewhere in the UK. (See pic with SB 1939 (ship build) no 37)
The story that comes with this whaleboat is that is from a dutch naval vessel Van Galen, which is the ex-HSM Noble, an Royal Navy vessel.

Later in the fifties it is turned into a/sailboat with inboard motor + cabin. see pic

and another from last summer

more pics can be find here



if anybody has more information about this ship of about this type of ships please reply!!!

(excusos muchos for my english, i am just a dutchie)
thanks!
Oskar


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

G.84. HMS Noble "N" Class Destroyer, built by Denny in 1941, then to R.Neth in 1942 as the "Van Galen", scrapped in 1957 at Hendrik-Ibo-Ambacht.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

chadburn said:


> G.84. HMS Noble "N" Class Destroyer, built by Denny in 1941, then to R.Neth in 1942 as the "Van Galen", scrapped in 1957 at Hendrik-Ibo-Ambacht.


Chief, That's, Hendrik-*ido*-Ambacht, nice place really, lots of river views!


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Billieboy, thank you for the correction, I suppose the shipbreaker's will be long gone?. Nice boat Jan has picked up, would have had a "drop keel" rather than the one fitted, looks in great condition for it's age.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Billieboy said:


> Chief, That's, Hendrik-*ido*-Ambacht, nice place really, lots of river views!


Thought that was only the name of the petrol station on the
motorway !.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

John Cassels said:


> Thought that was only the name of the petrol station on the
> motorway !.


You should get around a bit John, there's more to Holland than Motorways!, some nice quiet pubs on the river, with lots of pleasure craft, both motor and wind driven on the weekends.

Chief, probably long gone, but NOT forgotten in the neighborhood, they've all got webbed feet and can handle a gas-axe.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re Whaleboat*

[/attach] THESE ARE ROYAL NAVAL WHALERS, STORES


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe the hull was the same design as the Happisburgh Lifeboat which was also 32ft long. 'cueball44'


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

You are not far out on that cueball44, A lot of these designs owe their existence to our East Coast and in particular beach launched craft such as the yawls at yarmouth and that dear old favourite the crab boat. I was also wondering about just how Jan is describing the 'length' of this boat. Wooden boats like this were originally described by 'keel length' and not 'boat length' You also get a few boats that are say 27'ft standard design (such as a whaler) and when you actually measure a particular boat you find it is longer ! (or shorter)


----------



## janvangalen (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments! 

I was talking about "boat length". I measured the boat with rudder : and it's almost 10 meters. 
So that's about 32 to feet innit? 


The boat is given to me by my uncle. He told me that the cabin, inboard motor (1 cylinder penta f12, gasoline, 5,5 hp) and sailing rig + keel was put on in the fifties. He bought the boat in the 1972. He also told me the story that it is one of the boats from the HR. MS. Van Galen, ex- HMS Noble.


----------



## A.J.McMahon (Oct 21, 2007)

*Ex R. N. whaleboat*

Hi Oskar, Good sailing !! This class of boat brings back memories to me of my first seagoing adventure. The boat belonged to a friend of mine who needed another pair of hands to crew her back to the home port.
She was the same class, but had a drop centreboard and about 3 tons ballast, she had a main mizzen and a jib, we sailed her accross from Porlock Weir to Penarth, in the Bristol channel. After finishing my apprenticeship, I went to sea. My pal went on to become the Barry lifeboat coxswain. Great Sailing to you !!


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Whaleboat*



janvangalen said:


> Thanks for all the comments!
> 
> I was talking about "boat length". I measured the boat with rudder : and it's almost 10 meters.
> So that's about 32 to feet innit?
> ...


HI AGAIN, length of boat is stem to sternpost,at the top. 10 metres is over 33 feet, maybe the boat was aquired by the Dutch Navy and it replaced the original. all uk ones were clinker built.


----------



## janvangalen (Mar 10, 2011)

stores said:


> HI AGAIN, length of boat is stem to sternpost,at the top. 10 metres is over 33 feet, maybe the boat was aquired by the Dutch Navy and it replaced the original. all uk ones were clinker built.


that's possible, however the dutch navy had a different method of registration numbers. This registration number looks English, cause of the No. 37 and Sb, shipbuild.


----------

